# Plant ID Please? ^_^



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Its some sort of ludwigia. Not quite sure what.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Im gonna have to say repens


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks randy


----------

